# looking for ***ulus ship owned by j marrs -hull



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

does anybody have a photo of the ocean weather ship called ***ulus
in the 80s she was owned by j marrs from hull, but now i think the dutch own her, i would appreciate any photos and news about the ***ulus
thnks don


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

The weathership ***ulus I passed every day in the 60's on my way to work as she had a permanent berth at Parkkade in Rotterdam (next to the Maas tunnel) as long as she did not go out to sea.
I would think that Ruud may have some information on her.
I am now referring to the "old" ***ulus of the 60's and 70's....

Jan


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

To the best of my knowledge,she became a private yacht,after 1985, when her services were stopped and taken over from satellites.


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here some more piccies:


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here seen at my friend's site Arendnet:

http://www.arendnet.com/ click on Nievelt-Goudriaan >>> Nievelt-Korte Dienst>>>***ulus1963

http://img92.echo.cx/img92/3013/weerschipms***ulus196319854sl.jpg
® & © Arendnet


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*thanks ahoy ruud jan*

ahoy and ruud
thats the one thanks i worked on her in the 80s in wales
in dry dock, i think the dutch bought her for a pound coin from marrs in hull.
cheers im very happy now don


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Yep they bought her a Pound Sterling(*)) , therefore they are called: 
Going Dutch.(Applause)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*Many Thnks To You Rudd*

HI RUUD
do you have a photo of a ship called scotia i think that was a Hull ship with marrs, and also im looking for a ship and the crew of the starella
that when on a expedition with dr bollard looking for the bismark i think it was 1988, also from HULL. J. MARRS & SON
thnks


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy Don,

Could you be more precisely, with the Scotia[Year/Company/Kind of vessel?], cos I do have a "few" [100+] photos with names as Scotia in her.
About the Starella,I don't have a photo of that one,the only one I have is a fishery boat; but I thought that ship that went on with Dr.Ballard was the Northern Horizon ex Marbella-1966? Wasn't there a do***entary surveying on Tv when they went for the Bismarck and the HMS Hood?


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*thnks*

hi rudd
i think the starella was owned by marrs from hull and she whent on a expedition i think it was 1986 or 1988, to look for the bismark, and to my knowledge they couldnt locate it, but i think they whent back a 2nd time and found it on the starella, then i think they another team whent on the northern horizon to find the bismark, all from hull, can u do a search in google
to see if this is correct ruud, i did once find it but cant seem to locate it now, im sure the starella was a ex Hull trawler. thnks don


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

Ahoy,

Here some links, hope you'll find what you're looking for :

http://www.fleetwood-trawlers.connectfree.co.uk/starella.html

http://www.j-marr.co.uk/


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

thnks rudd.


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Rudd, and impressive response even by your standards... well done Sir.
(Applause)


----------



## Ian (Mar 27, 2004)

*info on ***ulus*

hi ruud
ya know the photo of the ***ulus with the writing underneath it, can you translate it, does it say what the ***ulus is today, or do you know what she is , is the ***ulus still in service as today 2005, or as she been scrapped etc, thnks ruud, you seem to know your ships well,
im from Hull, so im after photos of these merchany navy ships and sidewinder trawlers, thnks for your help 
don.


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

Great stuff Ruud, your third picture of the first posting shows the ventilation building of the Maas tunnel and that is the same building you go down with your pushbike on a huge escalator, some 10 metres from the ship.

Brings back some memories.
Jan


----------



## ruud (Dec 6, 2004)

don said:


> hi ruud
> ya know the photo of the ***ulus with the writing underneath it, can you translate it, does it say what the ***ulus is today, or do you know what she is , is the ***ulus still in service as today 2005, or as she been scrapped etc, thnks ruud, you seem to know your ships well,
> im from Hull, so im after photos of these merchany navy ships and sidewinder trawlers, thnks for your help
> don.


Here the translation, isn't that difficult?
****ULUS*
*Built:1963 Ton:1974*
*Wharf:Gebr. V.d wef Deest*
*Owner:Rijksluchtvaartdienst 's Gravenhage [charter NiGoCo]*
*Eng:4 T b Werkspoor 1400 hp Spd.:12,75 kn.*
*BRT:1974 DWT:587 LOA x B x D:71.10 x 12.83 x 6.86*
*Short history: Weathership*
*Launched as ***ULUS**
*In 1975 to the KNMI-de Bilt[Royal Dutch Meteo Institution-Placed in de Bilt]*
*In 1985 to the UK same job,same name.*
*In 1995 sold and rebuilt as yacht, renamed Salem.*


----------



## Jan Hendrik (Feb 14, 2005)

And Don, in case you wonder how the Dutch can dream up a name for a town called : 's Gravenhage, 
then for your info this is another name for Den Haag, or The Hague in English.
Same thing, same difference.

Up to the 60's it would be used more than Den Haag., however, today, I would say some 80 percent in Holland (or The Netherlands....) would call the city: Den Haag.

Jan


----------



## eaglehu12 (Dec 18, 2012)

don said:


> does anybody have a photo of the ocean weather ship called ***ulus
> in the 80s she was owned by j marrs from hull, but now i think the dutch own her, i would appreciate any photos and news about the ***ulus
> thnks don


http://srcmbc.org.uk/links_ships_details/petertaylor.php
there is some info on the ***ulus here Don


----------



## eaglehu12 (Dec 18, 2012)

don said:


> does anybody have a photo of the ocean weather ship called ***ulus
> in the 80s she was owned by j marrs from hull, but now i think the dutch own her, i would appreciate any photos and news about the ***ulus
> thnks don


and this is what she looks like now

http://www.flickr.com/photos/andyboohh/3575392515/


----------



## john nichols (May 27, 2013)

*Starella, ***ulus, Scotia, new Scotia*



don said:


> HI RUUD
> do you have a photo of a ship called scotia i think that was a Hull ship with marrs, and also im looking for a ship and the crew of the starella
> that when on a expedition with dr bollard looking for the bismark i think it was 1988, also from HULL. J. MARRS & SON
> thnks


Hi Don
I was Master on Starella from 1986-88 including work with Ballard when searching for Bismark. Later I was on ***ulus several times (incl drydocking at Milford). She was later sold and converted to private yacht and re-named Salem (pics available on the web). I was then Master of Scotia and brought out the new Scotia where I sailed for a year before retiring in 1999. I have quite a collection of photos from all these ships.
I've not used this site before so dont know how to let you have reams of info. Does this web site frown upon using private email addresses for exchange of info etc? I'll keep an eye on this site for now.
Cheers
John


----------



## IAEGMOOH (Dec 31, 2009)

*Weatherships*



john nichols said:


> Hi Don
> I was Master on Starella from 1986-88 including work with Ballard when searching for Bismark. Later I was on ***ulus several times (incl drydocking at Milford). She was later sold and converted to private yacht and re-named Salem (pics available on the web). I was then Master of Scotia and brought out the new Scotia where I sailed for a year before retiring in 1999. I have quite a collection of photos from all these ships.
> I've not used this site before so dont know how to let you have reams of info. Does this web site frown upon using private email addresses for exchange of info etc? I'll keep an eye on this site for now.
> Cheers
> John


John
You may be interested in my website about weather ships www.weatherships.co.uk, I have some info/pictures about all the weather ships
Paul


----------

